# wondering how he looks



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

10 months next week 80lbs


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's lookin GOOD! At first I thought it was just a trick of the lighting, but both ears are up? Always, or just sometimes?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very nice looking boy!


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> He's lookin GOOD! At first I thought it was just a trick of the lighting, but both ears are up? Always, or just sometimes?


Just sometimes maybe one day they will both be up im think of getting a little stick painting it black and tapping it to his ear... hahaha


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Levi T said:


> Just sometimes maybe one day they will both be up im think of getting a little stick painting it black and tapping it to his ear... hahaha


Well it doesn't really matter to me, I just hadn't seen them both up before...

He is really looking good though!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He looks awesome... nice to see such a lean dog at 80lbs


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

He's magnificent! Such a big boy too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nicely balanced dog. High withers, good topline. With the glaring sun behind him it is hard to make out his shoulder. He does appear to toe out a bit in front. Too bad about the one ear.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the complements! He is very lean at his weight, you can see the definition in a couple ribs, and he is also tall. Im 5'11 and he stands eye level with me. The one ear is the biggest down fall.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow he is gorgeous!I do not know much about the minutia of structure, but he looks good fit and strong and at only 10 months.


----------



## JenniferAaron (Jun 25, 2017)

He looks so much like my boy. Apache just turned 1 year.


----------



## JenniferAaron (Jun 25, 2017)

I think my dog weighs....around 80 pounds now? Not sure.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A friend of mine would use Breathe Right strips to support her dog's ears. They are so small that they are barely noticeable, and she had to keep using them until the dog was well past a year old. Both ears did firm up eventually though, so don't give up hope!

80 lbs. at just 10 months - he's a BIG boy! How tall is he?


----------

